# Proper way to reference Aquinas, Summa Theologica?



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 10, 2010)

Examples I've seen
1 a, 2a, quest. 95, art. 3
2, 2ae, 4, 147, art. 4
2, 2 an. quest. 43, art. 1.


----------



## Casey (Apr 10, 2010)

Bavinck's _Reformed Dogmatics_ has it like this: T. Aquinas, _Summa theol._, I, qu. 21, art. 3.
Muller's _PRRD_ has it like this (in vol 1, p. 260; the "a" in "Ia" is superscripted): Aquinas, Summa Ia, q.58, art, 4.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 10, 2010)

The Catholic Encyclopedia references it like this:
Summa I:1:1
Whereas the _Summa Contra Gentiles_ is referenced like this:
"Sum. cont. gent.", I, cc. iii-ix


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks. I think I will use the superscript reference as here, but with Arabic numbers.


----------

